# es + de + profession



## perrine1233

If I want to say he is an lawyer, do I just say 

Es d'avocat?

I want to keep the "de" 
Thanks.


----------



## isagcom

If you want to ask if he's a lawyer :  És advocat?

The only way I can imagine using "de" is changing the verb for "fer": Fa d'advocat?


----------



## Favara

N'és, d'advocat?
En som, de redundants amb aquests pronoms.


----------



## perrine1233

[moderation note: this thread has been merged with this other one on the same subject]

If I want to say "my friends work as salespeople of encyclopedias.."

Could I say "Les meves amigas treballen de venedors d'enciclopèdies"

Just wondering if the "de" comes in the right place?

Also Els meus pares fan *enginyers* i viuen a Bacerlona. Does the "d" come in the right place there?

Thanks


----------



## Lurrezko

perrine1233 said:


> If I want to say "my friends work as salespeople of encyclopedias.."
> 
> Could I say "Les meves amig*ue*s treballen de venedor*e*s d'enciclopèdies"
> 
> Just wondering if the "de" comes in the right place?
> 
> Also Els meus pares fan *d'**enginyers* *(són enginyers)* i viuen a Bacerlona. Does the "d" come in the right place there?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## perrine1233

I need to keep the verb fer in the second sentence? Is there anyway I could do it without changing to ser. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Lurrezko

perrine1233 said:


> I need to keep the verb fer in the second sentence? Is there anyway I could do it without changing to ser. Thanks for all your help



We usually use *fer de* with trades: _fer de manyà/cambrer _(to work as a locksmith/waiter). When referring to professions, we usually say *ser*: _és metge/notari_ (he's a doctor/notary). *Fan d'enginyers* sounds somewhat odd to me. But wait for other opinions.


----------



## betulina

Yes, I think that's not the usual way to say it, I agree with Lurrezko, but it would not be incorrect either.


----------

